# Meine .xinitrc wird nicht ausgeführt?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Nach langer fummelei habe ich es geschafft und Gentoo rennt auf meinem Tablet PC.

Aber ich habe ein komisches Problem.

Diese beiden Zeilen muss ich nachdem X gestartet ist automatisch ausführen lassen, damit mein Pen "eingeschaltet" wird ...

Dazu habe ich eine .xinitrc in /home/conikost erstellt mit diesem Inhalt:

```
/usr/bin/xsetpointer TOUCHSCREEN

/usr/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2"

```

Problem ist aber nun, X.org scheint es nicht auszuführen. Erst wenn ich unter X manuell dieses ausführe nochmals klappt es ...

Gibts hier ne Lösung?

emerge --info

```
conikost@ST2300 ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-gentoo i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo i586 Mobile Pentium MMX

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2007 11:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d acpi battery bzip2 cpufreq gpm hal jpeg lm_sensors ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcmcia png readline sdl ssl startup-notification symlink tiff toolbar truetype unicode wifi x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ess18xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="dmix" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard fpit mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="cfontz hd44780" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev neomagic v4l vesa vga none"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK

```

----------

## _eckobar_

hallo!

hatte mal ein ähnliches problem. was vielleicht helfen könnte ist, dass du vor den befehlen ein exec stellst. bzw vielleicht sogar mit anführungszeichen wegen parameter

```

exec "/usr/bin/xsetpointer TOUCHSCREEN"

exec "/usr/bin/xmodmap -e pointer = 1 3 2"

```

vielleicht hilft es ja. ist aber rein spekulativ.

----------

## toralf

Ich nutze diese Lösung:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ ls -l .xinitrc .xsession

-rwxr-xr-x 1 tfoerste users 143 May  5 16:59 .xinitrc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 tfoerste users   8 Sep 15  2006 .xsession -> .xinitrc
```

Evtl. sind auch die File-Permissions bei Dir zu gering ? ich glaube nicht, daß es exec was bringt, eher schon daran, das die Datei gar nicht erst gezogen wird.

----------

## ConiKost

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ich nutze diese Lösung:
> 
> ```
> tfoerste@n22 ~ $ ls -l .xinitrc .xsession
> 
> ...

 

Hallo!

Ich habe nun dies ausprobiert. Kein Erfolg  :Sad: 

----------

## toralf

Hhm, vielleicht solltes Du ein "echo foo > ~/bar" in die Datei einfügen, um zu testen, ob die Resourcen-Datei gezogen wird und dann ein 

```
(sleep 60; <your command sequence>) &
```

ausprobieren.

----------

## Robmaster

Ist die .xinitrc bei dir ausführbar ?

chmod +x /home/dein-user-name/.xinitrc

Oder du setzt die einstellungen fürs ganze System in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

----------

## ConiKost

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Ist die .xinitrc bei dir ausführbar ?
> 
> chmod +x /home/dein-user-name/.xinitrc
> 
> Oder du setzt die einstellungen fürs ganze System in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

 

Nein  :Sad:  Auch in die globale das einzutragen hilft nicht  :Sad:  Geht immer noch nicht ...

----------

## toralf

Ehm, _wie_ startest Du denn X ?

----------

## ConiKost

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ehm, _wie_ startest Du denn X ?

 

/etc/init.d/xdm start btw autostart durch rc-update add xdm default

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Also ich habe jetzt ne andere Möglichkeit ...

Ich habe "CorePointer" für den Pen aktiviert. Damit ist der Pen automatisch aktiv.

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist: "/usr/bin/xmodmap -e pointer = 1 3 2"

Ich könnte schören, diesen Befehl kann man in die x.org als option irgendwie eintragen. jemand ne idee?

----------

## musv

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Ehm, _wie_ startest Du denn X ? 
> 
> /etc/init.d/xdm start btw autostart durch rc-update add xdm default

 

Ich erinner mich irgendwie ganz dunkel, daß ich mal irgendwo gelesen hab, daß beim Start von x über einen Login-Manager [xdm|gdm|kdm] das startx-Script aus /usr/bin übergangen wird. Und deshalb werden auch Configdateien wie .xinitrc übersprungen. 

```

userclientrc=$HOME/.xinitrc

sysclientrc=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

```

Nagelt mich daran jetzt aber nicht fest. Ist ohne Gewähr.

Ich hatte nur damals das Problem, daß ich meine Mouse etwas schneller schubsen, die Gammawerte vom Monitor modifizieren und den Bildschirmschoner deaktivieren wollte. Und das hat über die .xinitrc nur funktioniert, wenn ich das X mit startx gestartet hab. Über gdm war Pustekuchen, da ging nix von diesen Einstellungen.

Ich hatte das dann Quick & Dirty ganz oben in die /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default reingeschrieben, damit ging's. Mittlerweile hab ich die ganzen Sachen aber in der xorg übernommen.

----------

